# "Castle Story" - 8Dio 2013 Stand Out Contest Submission



## duanran007 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi guys, I just want to share this little piece. You might have heard a unfinished version in the BWW/8Dio Clarie Clarinet topic. And here is a finished version by using 8Dio Clarinet for the main melody part. I have to say that Claire Clarinet is a truly amazing solo instrument and it also works with other instruments very well.

https://soundcloud.com/novation_music/d ... ut-contest

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F108196876&secret_url=false[/flash]


8Dio Instruments: Clarie Clarinet, Adagio Violins, Violas and Cellos

Thanks for listening! Any suggestions/comments/criticisms are very welcome!


----------



## BoulderBrow (Sep 1, 2013)

Lovely! You've accomplished a great deal here


----------



## TimJohnson (Sep 1, 2013)

Very nice! Good luck


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 1, 2013)

duanran007 @ Mon 02 Sep said:


> Hi guys, I just want to share this little piece. You might have heard a unfinished version in the BWW/8Dio Clarie Clarinet topic. And here is a finished version by using 8Dio Clarinet for the main melody part. I have to say that Claire Clarinet is a truly amazing solo instrument and it also works with other instruments very well.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/novation_music/d ... ut-contest
> 
> ...



I really like this piece! Fantastic motifs and use of virtual instruments. You sold me the Clarinet with this piece for sure!

May I ask what reverb your using + Other mixing techniques?

It's such a lush warm mix!


----------



## duanran007 (Sep 2, 2013)

BoulderBrow @ Sun Sep 01 said:


> Lovely! You've accomplished a great deal here





TimJohnson @ Sun Sep 01 said:


> Very nice! Good luck



Many thanks!!!!



SimonCharlesHanna @ Sun Sep 01 said:


> I really like this piece! Fantastic motifs and use of virtual instruments. You sold me the Clarinet with this piece for sure!
> 
> May I ask what reverb your using + Other mixing techniques?
> 
> It's such a lush warm mix!



Thank you Simon! I'm really glad that you like the mixing part in this piece, because I always have less confidence for my mixing skill. :oops: 

The reverb I used is 2CAudio B2. I also put Slate Digital VCC on every group track, VBC and VTM on main bus. Probably those beauties really added some warmth and vibes :D


----------



## Frankly-h (Sep 2, 2013)

This is beautiful. Were you inspired by Korsakov?


----------



## duanran007 (Sep 3, 2013)

Frankly-h @ Mon Sep 02 said:


> This is beautiful. Were you inspired by Korsakov?



:D you read my mind! I was thinking the 3rd mvt. of Scheherazade when I edit the clarinet part!


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## ryans (Sep 5, 2013)

Not much else to say but wow. Great writing...


----------

